
Show HN: Learn about a Watsi patient every time you open up a tab - zaytoun
http://www.donatetab.co/
======
VertexRed
This way I'll get emotional each time I open a new tab. I also didn't know
about Watsi before coming across your plugin, seems like a really interesting
idea!

I also noticed that the "%" symbol is on the wrong side of the numbers.

Anyway, good luck with the addon. :)

~~~
zaytoun
Hey thanks for checking it out! And nice catch on the % symbol -- fixed that.
:)

------
yoamro
This is great, I'm sure Watsi would love it.

------
endswapper
I love Watsi. I added the extension.

~~~
zaytoun
Watsi is great -- thanks for the add!

